# Connection Help



## Fireranger19 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello :wave:

Im a bit of a freshman at this stuff so please help me through. I have tried to connect my laptop to our modem but it hasnt worked. The connection is a under the LAN or High-Speed Internet tab and is labelled:
Local Area Connection
Connected, Firewalled
1394 Net Adaptor

Note that it is blue but has a little padlock on it.

ISP: CallPlus Services Limited
Country of Residence: New Zealand
Modem: Billion ADSL Modem/Router with Ethernet Port (this is then connected to a DSE 5-port 10/100Mbps QoS Switch
Connection Type: Wired
Make/model of network card: :4-dontkno
Make/model of computer: Dell Latitude D510
Version: Windows XP Home Edition

*IPCONFIG /ALL Results*
Windows IP Configuration


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that you get nothing for the IPCONFIG suggests that your network hardware is not properly installed and is not being recognized by Windows. In Device Manager, what devices do you see with a yellow *!* or *?* on them?


----------



## Fireranger19 (Sep 29, 2007)

?Other Devices
!Ethernet Controller
!Network Controller


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go. You need to load the chipset drivers and the network drivers for your machine.

You can use the service tag # on the Dell for direct access to all the drivers for that machine.


----------



## Fireranger19 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, I am presuming you meant I am to download the drivers. My Dell could not find the files on the computer so it had to connect to the internet, which it doesnt have. Can I download these drivers somewhere and put them on a disc to put on the Dell?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, you can use the service tag # and download them to any computer, burn a CD or use a USB FLASH drive, and bring them across.


----------



## Fireranger19 (Sep 29, 2007)

I had another twiddle with it today and have seem to have got something working.

Device Manager > Network Adaptors > 
-1394 Net Adapter
-BCM5701 Gigabit Ethernet
-Inter PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

The only one with a slight problem is the BCM5701 Gigabit Ethernet device which has an exclamation mark, with the device status:

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device."


All help is truly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's normally a driver problem, or the hardware has an issue. I'd try uninstalling it in Device Manager and re-installing the drivers.


----------



## Fireranger19 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thats what it told me to do. I have done it..with no success 

My laptop is the only DVD reader in the house so I was really looking forward to playing some online games but if this problem can not be fixed then I guess I will just go with out.

Thanks for all your help johnwill.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd keep pinging Dell support, maybe they can beat it into submission. If all else fails, you can restore it to the factory configuration, which should get it back to the way you received it from Dell.


----------

